# Help me pick a Stihl



## citizanken (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a new chain saw on Santa's list this year, and I need help picking the corect model for my needs. I will be cutting approx. 4 to 5 cords per year, and do not mind payng a little bit extra if it will hang in there for the long haul, but I also do not want to waste my money on overkill. I know I want a Stihl, my only question is what model do you guys think will be right for me?


----------



## Roospike (Dec 3, 2006)

4-5 cords a year,
 a saw for the log haul , 
has to be Stihl brand?
Mid size Firewood saw:

Stihl*MS361* $599.

Other brands:
Husqvarna 359 $385.
Husqvarna 357XP $499.
Dolmar 5100s $409.

Bigger firewood saws: 

Husqvarna 575XP $599.
Husqvarna 372XP $579.
Stihl ms440 (ms441) $729.
Dolmar ps7900 $689.
Husqvarna 365 $499.


----------



## citizanken (Dec 3, 2006)

That is a nice looking saw Roo, but I think it may be a little more than I can afford right now. If I had to settle for a MS-260, would that be a fair alternative? is it a decent saw?


----------



## Roospike (Dec 3, 2006)

citizanken said:
			
		

> That is a nice looking saw Roo, but I think it may be a little more than I can afford right now. If I had to settle for a MS-260, would that be a fair alternative? is it a decent saw?



https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/4499/


----------



## nshif (Dec 3, 2006)

Ill place a vote for the MS 361. I have one and its an excellent saw. However if you are cutting smaller trees ( say 12 - 14" at the butt) you could go down a size.  Ive fallen close to 4' oaks with the 361. Side note, was cutting with the old man up the street the other day. He has the 036, the forerunner of the 361. They look almost identical and he picked up my saw by mistake and almostimmediately said what the he(( this isnt my saw. The old 036 is about 5-6lbs heavier. and this old man is 90 and can outcut me anyday.


----------



## Roospike (Dec 3, 2006)

I own 2 Husqvarna 346XP and are more powerfull saws than the ms260 IMO and i use the 346xp for limbing chainsaws and small wood.
You will need something bigger in the mid range size chainsaw for years of firewood cutting. You can "get by" with the ms260 but i would not suggest to buy this model or size chainsaw for years of firewood cutting. 
This size chainsaw for years of fire wood cutting is like a F150 1/2 ton pickup for hauling cars .....tho it will work its not the best size for the job.


----------



## ourhouse (Dec 3, 2006)

Before you drop 400 or 500$ on a saw how are you at preventive maintenance on you'r equipment? For a saw to last a long time "10-15+" years you have to stay on top of them. Like the Air filter has to be kept clean, the chain HAS to be kept sharp, the interior of the saw has to be blow out and the fuel has to be mixed right.   Roospike has picked out a great group of saws to chose from. The 357 Husky I would shy away from, I have heard that they are having trouble with them. The 346 Husky is a great saw I run one also.  The 361 Stihl is a great fire wood saw. All though for 599$ I would buy a 372 or 575 Husky. 
hope this helps

John


----------



## nshif (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow I didnt pay anywhere near $600 for my 361. Have prices gone up that much in 2 years? I always thought things cost more in Ca. I cant remember exactly but Im sure is was under $500.


----------



## Roospike (Dec 3, 2006)

List for a MS361 is $599.95 w/ 16" bar and $609.95 w / 18" bar.
My local Stihl here is $589.00 w/ 16" bar

I know its not Halloween but here is a scary attachment.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 3, 2006)

On the whole chain saw prices now ain't bad. Old Yaller the Poulan Pro 405+/Partner P39 saw I have cost me six hundred in 1991 dollars. That would be eight hundred and fifty bucks in todays money.


----------



## nshif (Dec 3, 2006)

Ill have to see if I can find my receipt but Im pretty sure I didnt have $600 to spend on a saw 2 years ago. For that matter I dont have it now!


----------



## Elderthewelder (Dec 3, 2006)

consider buying used. Check your local craigslist. I bought a MS290 with the 20" bar for $225 a few months ago, the guy selling it works at a  local Stihl dealership, and he totally went thru it, thing runs awesome ( they retail for close to $400 out the door with tax )
here is a MS361 on my local craigslist as a example, the 25" bar may be overkill though
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/tls/243523990.html


----------



## MALogger (Dec 4, 2006)

Here's my 2 cents.
Get the MS260 it is an outstanding saw. It is lightweight and very good power for the size.
With proper maintenance it will last a very long time. 
We are talking about 4 - 5 cords per year not per week.

I am replacing my 372xp with a MS361 as my primary saw which I use all day long everyday.
When I need a bigger saw I have an MS460.

Don't waste your money on a saw that is overkill for what you are doing.

Hope that hepls!


----------



## Sandor (Dec 4, 2006)

I think a MS-260 is overkill for 4-5 cords a year. But if you can afford it, go ahead.

For that application, I would go with a MS-250 or Husky 350 with an 18 inch bar. 

I look at it this way:

I could buck enough in 8 hours (actual saw cutting time, with a sharp chain!) to yield 4-5 cords, easily. So, say the saw will get 10 hours of usage per YEAR. Does that really require a pro saw?

If the saw lasts for 200 hours, thats twenty years of usage, with good maintenance.

Don't get me wrong, pro saws are nice, just not always necessary.


----------



## citizanken (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you all for the great advice. I am pretty good on preventative maintenance, my wife will attest to my "anality"(is this a word)?. I have a lot to chew on now, but I think I can make an informed decision based on the great feedback. I also saw the MS361 for around $600.00


----------



## babalu87 (Dec 4, 2006)

Jonsered

Would it hurt if you guys mentioned it once in a while


----------



## Roospike (Dec 4, 2006)

babalu87 said:
			
		

> Jonsered
> 
> Would it hurt if you guys mentioned it once in a while



Again babalu87 ......We said Husqvarna


----------



## bobo (Dec 4, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> List for a MS361 is $599.95 w/ 16" bar and $609.95 w / 18" bar.
> My local Stihl here is $589.00 w/ 16" bar
> 
> I know its not Halloween but here is a scary attachment.





Roo where did you find this price sheet. 

IMO I would by the 5100 over the 346 anyday .


----------



## Roospike (Dec 4, 2006)

bobo said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off the internet . 
I own a 359 and a 372XP so IMO the 5100 would of been too close plus around here Dolmer is know as a serial killer and not a chainsaw. Nobodys heard of Dolmer here in the mid west and no dealers for that matter.

I hear the 5100S is a sweet chainsaw but just dont have a long history.


----------



## bobo (Dec 4, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> bobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK Now post the Husky List prices.  NOT SALE PRICES .   LIST PRICES.   Then we can see the difference. If your going to post Stihl list prices then post Husky list prices, then you might see scary.


----------



## Roospike (Dec 4, 2006)

bobo said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stihl does not offer net sales and the dealers go off of retail and just a hair discount . Our local Stihl dealers at selling at 98% list/retail.
Husqvarna is not the same and there are always big deals and sales on them so that wouldnt even be a close comparison. The husqvarna 359 is retail over $500. and i bought mine new for $365. .........You are not going to do that with Stihl. Local the ms361 is $589. and selling for $589. and dont even think to ask for a discount round here.


----------



## bobo (Dec 4, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> bobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just want to see Huskys over inflated list prices.  They make Stihl's prices look great. BTW if your paying 98% your getting screwed. We get our pro saws for 10 % over cost. We have 4 -5100's and just ordered 2 more they just blow away the comp. 


.


----------



## ourhouse (Dec 4, 2006)

bobo said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How are they to fix and get parts for?


----------



## suematteva (Dec 4, 2006)

bobo said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## suematteva (Dec 4, 2006)

Wonder if Dolmar is buying market share?

Don't know WTF happened above.


----------



## ourhouse (Dec 4, 2006)

Not sure either


----------



## bobo (Dec 4, 2006)

Vintage 181 said:
			
		

> Wonder if Dolmar is buying market share?
> 
> Don't know WTF happened above.




Seems Dolmar and Husky try to do that. 

The Dolmars are really nice and I cant beat the price and power. The 5100's I have are run hard with no problems . I have many different brands and just love it when someone posts list prices of only one brand. BTW I pay 349.00 with 18" .325 chain. That is out the door. My 346 was 409.00 and I would not buy one again. 


.


----------



## Roospike (Dec 4, 2006)

bobo said:
			
		

> Vintage 181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why?


----------



## bobo (Dec 4, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> bobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can buy the 5100's cheaper and they run stronger.  

ROO I was not impressed with the 346 so its gone. Yogi called me Sat. nite about buying my 372 it might be gone too. 
.


----------



## ourhouse (Dec 4, 2006)

bobo said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you replacing the 372 with?


----------



## bobo (Dec 5, 2006)

earthharvester said:
			
		

> bobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I might try a couple 7900's my dealer just gave me a nice price . I just had the springs replaced on the 372 .


----------



## Roospike (Dec 5, 2006)

bobo said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you paid $409. for the Husqvarna 346xp , sold it at $200.? almost new on here are now your saying you get a good deal/price on the 5100 ? Sounds like you lost $209. + tax.   %-P 

The Husqvarna 346xp is 45cc and the Dolmer 5100s is 50.7 cc so i would agree with you that the 5100s should run stronger.


----------



## Roospike (Dec 5, 2006)

bobo said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well take 1 for 1 saw for example
Stihl ms440 72cc $729.95 retail / my local price $719.95 / no internet sales $---.--
Husky 372XP 72cc $689.00 retail / my local price $609.00 / internet price i paid $572.00

This is why Husqvarnas retail price list is non comparable to Stihls retail price list.


----------



## bobo (Dec 5, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> bobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 346 was a bad buy on my part. Yogi sad he was happy with it so looks like hes buying my 372 . 200.00 loss on a saw you just dont like. Some times you need to walk away. Yogi was looking for a saw ,so who better to sell a next to new saw too. Yogi likes it and it is better then his wild thing, so were both happy. when he buys the 372 it wont be a deal like that, I will tell you that much.


----------



## johnsopi (Dec 5, 2006)

I got the Stihle becuase they protect their dealers. Not many companies can do that any more and stay in business. I think that says something about the product.


----------



## Rich M (Dec 5, 2006)

Fatigue is something to seriously consider for the occasional (i.e. 4-5 cord a year) wood cutter, not only for comfort but for the potential accidents it can cause. The 250 is a nice light saw, plenty of power for homeowner/firewood use and very reasonably priced. The tool-less chain tensioner is a nice feature worth the few extra dollars in my opinion. I've cut dozens of cords with mine and it easily handles anything I throw at it. Keep the chain sharp, flip the bar after every sharpening, clean it and run the fuel dry before storing and you will get many years of reliable service. Spend the money you saved from not getting the bigger saw on saftey gear :^)


----------



## DavidV (Dec 5, 2006)

I vote for the 260 or lesser model.  you just aren't talking about doing enough cutting that you need to go hog wild.


----------



## citizanken (Dec 26, 2006)

I received my new Chain Saw for Christmas, and wanted to update everone and to thank you all for your help and suggestions.

I got the MS361 with an 18 inch bar.

Merry Christmas to all and a Happy New Year!!


----------



## Roospike (Dec 26, 2006)

citizanken said:
			
		

> I received my new Chain Saw for Christmas, and wanted to update everone and to thank you all for your help and suggestions.
> 
> I got the MS361 with an 18 inch bar.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all and a Happy New Year!!



Awesome , Some Stihl RS chain on that bad boy and she will rip for sure.

Be carefull / be safe and most of all Congrads on the chainsaw , well worth the wait for a mid range / great power chainsaw , you'll get many years of good use out of the saw and a mile high pile of firewood. 

If your unsure and/or dont have a tach make sure to take your new chainsaw back to the dealerto have the carb adjusted after 10 tanks of gas  ( break in peroid = around 10 tanks )
Let the dealer know what fuel/oil ratio you  are running for the  carb adjustment.(ie; 40:1 , 50:1 )

MS361 ----- Merry Christmas 2 u !


----------



## nshif (Dec 26, 2006)

Im sure you will be as happy with it as I am with mine. Its a great saw. Now be safe with it!


----------



## ourhouse (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice saw, that will last a long time if you take care of it. Go cat some wood and don't forget you'r PPE. Be safe

John


----------

